# Diverting flow from Aquaclear filter



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm using an AC70 on my 20g shrimp and snail tank because it's what I had on hand. Even at the lower setting (and with a sponge over the input), the flow is quite strong. I would like to "muffle" the flow a bit, with a sponge or ??? at the output. Anyone have any clever ideas or should I just go at it with AC sponge and cable ties?
Also, I have an impeller from a smaller AC that I used in the 70 while I had it set up as a refugium to slow the flow. Does using an underpowered impeller harm the filter long term?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

What I did for mine is I put a specimen container (like one of these http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/shop_image/product/e53a0d56650ee85c5edc522380862808.jpg) where the waterfall is and it flows into the container and gradually out of it. When it comes out, the flow doesn't create as much of an effect on the movement of the water.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh, good idea. I have something similar to that that I can play with when I get home... Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can also obstruct the intake.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Wouldn't that eventually fry the motor? I've already got a large cell sponge on the intake but could put a finer one...


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Put in the smaller impeller. No harm will come of it.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

The lfs told me that i could slightly shave off a bit from the impeller to make it flow less( that plastic part on the top of the impeller)
here is some posts I found that explain the motor and impellers by aquaclear , u may have to scroll down 8 or 9 posts to read the info that tells u about the motor size and impeller differences. Seems all the AC motors are the same. The differences between AC 20, 50 and the 70-110 is the impeller propeller size and the intake tube size. http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/f...impeller-assembly-aquaclear-20-into-50-a.html


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Perfect. Rather than alter the existing impeller, I'll drop in the smaller one I have. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> The lfs told me that i could slightly shave off a bit from the impeller to make it flow less( that plastic part on the top of the impeller)


That's silly, "Just take out your impeller, get a knife and start carving away at it to reduce flow rate. Even though you'll probably reuse the filter, void any existing warranty, permanently damage your filter, and possibility reduce efficieny when taking it apart and putting it back together." Which LFS was this? Do you have the name of the employee?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

That was truly dumb advice. He/she should have tried to sell a smaller impeller. Unless your a machinist, altering the blades on the impeller would likely throw it out of balance, which at the very least would cause premature wear out of the shaft.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Don't alter the impeller...what you want is a weaker current right? My method allows you to have high filtration and gph with little current. Get a bottle, standard 2L and then cup off the top part (where it slopes) and the bottom part so you are left with a cylinder. Cut the cylinder vertically, from the bottom of the bottle to the top. You should have a cylinder that remains it's form but can be flexed open. Attach an end of the bottle to the top of the filter, and the other side under the waterfall from the output, this allows the cascading water from the output to hit the inside of the cylinder and it will flow gently out the sides. I used this for my beta tank, it does wonders  Hopefully this helps. Might make a DIY this with pics if people actually require it, ive seen this issue with strong currents from HOB filters really often.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Well it wasnt a new filter so there was no warranty or anything... Since it was a bunch of AC parts put together that wasnt an issue , they did suggest i could use an old impeller that might be worn down a bit, or to do it myself but carefully. I had been told this once before too some years ago to use sandpaper to "wear down" the propeller a bit...

I'm not saying its a good idea tho lol just repeating what I had been told...I never tried it myself, it seemed simpler to just get a smaller impeller brand new...


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

the water bottle method is so much easier than finding a worn down impeller and a swapping it. Cutting the bottle takes about a minute.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Good thing about AC filters - parts are fairly easy and cheap to find.

I have a crack in one of my up spouts, and it slowed the intake a bit. 
a 70 on a 20 gal?


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

more filtration is always better. lols...maybe just use a 8 dollar foam filter? my 8 dollar foam filter does more biological filtration than my ac70 and ac50 combined.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I use a plastic thing from the dollar store that is intended to go on your shower [Suction Cup Shower Caddy, two plastic suction cups, clear plastic] those things that hold soap or something, it has two suction cups and a plastic oval shape container full of holes. I put that in the tank underneath the filter output flow, and put a little floss in there. Now you have high flow-through filtration and no restriction on your filter, and great shrimp health.










They are fabulous as in-the-water emersed-grow containers for your plants too. 
W


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

or oyu can crazy glue a thin player of filter floss across the out the output slope to slow the rate down but keep it light.
hopwe this helps


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, so last night I moved the entire contents of my shrimp tank from my 20 to my 15, to make room for my new Figure 8 puffer. I figured it would be a good time to switch impellers. I put an impeller from a 30 into the motor of the 70 and started it up. Took a little longer to prime, but worked fine. For a while. I came back up about an hour after starting it up and it was not working and was HOT! I removed the whole motor unit and temporarily replaced it with a mini motor I had.
It could have been 3 things: the undersized impeller, the recalled AC70 motor that I hadn't bothered replacing, or the sand that was stirred up, though I don't think so, since I left my prefilter on. Luckily, I was able to get a replacement motor today at no charge due to the recall. And I think I'll go ahead and replace the other 3 recall ones I have, just in case. It was REALLY HOT...kinda freaked me out...


----------

